# The headlights of all Rhino Chassis vehicles.



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

The Box Photo for the vindicator and the photo of the rhino on the box of space marine battleforce shows that the lights are on the 'outer edges' like this,


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ityArticleCatId=&section=&singlePageMode=true

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1msOKD7exvM/SzMWtnfFD3I/AAAAAAAAB8g/bR1u5eIL8MM/s1600-h/241220091821.jpg


However the assembly instructions shows it like this,

http://www.ifelix.co.uk/images990/zimg33607.jpg

And both variations can be seen on almost each variant of the rhino chassis vehicles, 

Question, is there a correct way to assemble? (according to fluff) or does the forgeworlds in the Imperium of Man produce them however they like?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It's something that is entirely up to you. Since it fits on both sides, just go for what you prefer. 

Most of my Rhino Chassis' tanks have the lights different ways round, and I have like, 13 Rhino (chassis) tanks...


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Seriously? There is noy correct way? Personally I feel having the lights at the outer edge makes more sense as it can have a slightly wider angle of illumination, I just want to make sure I did not screw up my Vindicator assembly as I followed the box photo instead of the instructions.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Seriously doesn't matter. i;ve seen people construct the vehicle without them at all. Makes no difference. just personal preferance.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

It doesn't matter either way, i chose to put the lights on the outside for no particular reason.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Space Marines don't actually need headlights to crush alien scum, they are simply there to give their enemies a heads up that death is coming for them in the night :wink:


----------



## Nikolakhs (May 24, 2011)

I make it so that the headlights are on the interior, it makes more sense to me, as the 2 little lights next to them are blinkers, and blinkers go on the outside most of the time. 

-Nikolakhs


----------

